# Cookie Domain Changed



## ScottW (Oct 12, 2006)

I didn't appear to have any issues, but if you do, let me know. I have change the cookie path from simply being macosx.com or nowonder.com, to being .macosx.com and .nowonder.com to support future needs.

Scott


----------

